# OMG-The Kitchen Ceiling



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

is BEYOND filthy!  When we moved in here, the place was not all that dirty. I washed the walls and the woodwork when I did the cabinets. And I do them again about once a month. I totally forgot about the ceiling-even after I burned a pan full of pasta. I happened to look up yesterday and noticed the nastiness up there. The former tenants were all heavy smokers and the nicotine is just running down the ceiling! (it's an angled ceiling and comes down quite close to the table.) I can reach some parts of it to do by hand, but I think I'm going to have to use my magic eraser mop for the rest. EWWW! I can't believe I forgot the ceiling!:bash:


----------



## spurdie (Oct 6, 2008)

Washing it is just going to make a mess, You will probably need a few coats of stainblocker paint like killz.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I use a spounge mop and a tub of hot soapy water.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ninn I used something called TSP for really bad walls before I painted a place once. You need rubber gloves the stuff is so strong but it is amazing how well it cleans and it gets nicotine off very easily.
If your not against chemicals it would be worth it to get some. It comes as a powder or a liquid and you mix it with water,, most any hardware store should have it.
I actually bought some a month ago in some attempt at cleaning some lawn chairs but I havent gotten to it yet. But its on the to do list.


----------

